# The "Zero 1*" Club



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I just now eliminated my last one star off my 500 rated trips average. Since I drive part-time, it took probably 9 to 12 months to get rid of it.

So I'm launching the zero 1 star club! The rules for membership are simply:

- must have at least 500 rated trips
- must not have any one stars

Welcome, elite ass-kissers! LOL


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I just now eliminated my last one star off my 500 rated trips average. Since I drive part-time, it took probably 9 to 12 months to get rid of it.
> 
> So I'm launching the zero 1 star club! The rules for membership are simply:
> 
> ...


Ummm....how do I say this?....Hmmm?
Oh yeah, Who Cares!?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I just now eliminated my last one star off my 500 rated trips average. Since I drive part-time, it took probably 9 to 12 months to get rid of it.
> 
> So I'm launching the zero 1 star club! The rules for membership are simply:
> 
> ...


Doomed I tell you Doomed!


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I just now eliminated my last one star off my 500 rated trips average. Since I drive part-time, it took probably 9 to 12 months to get rid of it.
> 
> So I'm launching the zero 1 star club! The rules for membership are simply:
> 
> ...


 Congratulations! You are to be commended. However, please tell us how many Additional dollars this brings in for you. Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Congratulations! You are to be commended. However, please tell us how many Additional dollars this brings in for you. Yeah, that's what I thought.


Fun has value. It makes my life better. If I ever decide to quit Uber, I can really, really, really go out in a blaze of glory! I've got a long way to fall.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Fun has value. It makes my life better. If I ever decide to quit Uber, I can really, really, really go out in a blaze of glory! I've got a long way to fall.


?


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow a moderator and no 1 stars? If I wasn't married and straight... 

Come to think of it, either way I would still give you a wedgie and stuff you in your locker.


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

Trek Shuffler said:


> either way I would still give you a wedgie and stuff you in your locker.


I lol'd, then immediately thought of this..


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I just now eliminated my last one star off my 500 rated trips average. Since I drive part-time, it took probably 9 to 12 months to get rid of it.
> 
> So I'm launching the zero 1 star club! The rules for membership are simply:
> 
> ...


You still have two 3-star ratings MT.
Such is just unbecoming of the standard we all hold you to. 
Not mad, nor angry, MT.
Just disappointed combined with hurt!☹


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I thought i would be part of the club since my rating has increased from 4.84 to 4.9 but apparently not. oh well



Yulli Yung said:


> Congratulations! You are to be commended. However, please tell us how many Additional dollars this brings in for you. Yeah, that's what I thought.


I thought it was widely known that the better your rating the more rides you get. Prove me wrong


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Guess which club I ain't gonna be joining?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Looking at my own rating, it's pretty high. Nevertheless the most common rating pax give me after 5 and 4, seems to be 1 (albeit only a few). I think if all pax were rating honestly then 1 would be less common. But I think 1 star is often more of a reaction than a thought out rating. So it can be hard to completely avoid, even if your rating is high. 2 is probably the rarest rating.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I got a new 1* a couple of days ago with a generic note about my driving. ****ing Gen Z with no drivers license critiquing someone who has been driving since 1975 with no accidents or tickets. (And Uber takes the side of the passenger anyway)


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Congrats!

It's an achievement that pays $0, but something to be proud of all the same. Great job!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I just now eliminated my last one star off my 500 rated trips average. Since I drive part-time, it took probably 9 to 12 months to get rid of it.
> 
> So I'm launching the zero 1 star club! The rules for membership are simply:
> 
> ...


Yes your next step is no hands and less teeth.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I have one 1* on my last 500 and I know exactly who it was. It was a woman who ordered a 2 stopper and I take her to the 1st stop and she goes in and brings out the most adorable 2 year old and doesn't have a car seat. I'd already taken her 10 miles so there was no way I was cancelling the trip.

Since I completed the trip after 1 stop, she was able to rate and report me (which she did). Nowadays, I just cancel two stoppers to protect from that situation happening again. 
_________________________________________

On a side note, I remember when @MadTownUberD was just a lowly 4.93* driver. He's such a big boy now!


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I just now eliminated my last one star off my 500 rated trips average. Since I drive part-time, it took probably 9 to 12 months to get rid of it.
> 
> So I'm launching the zero 1 star club! The rules for membership are simply:
> 
> ...


That's cute. I'll be inside the roped-off VIP section if you need me.


----------



## TripMcneely (Sep 7, 2018)

DexNex said:


> That's cute. I'll be inside the roped-off VIP section if you need me.
> 
> View attachment 306988


? ???????



DexNex said:


> That's cute. I'll be inside the roped-off VIP section if you need me.
> 
> View attachment 306988


How many rides if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

TripMcneely said:


> ????????
> 
> 
> How many rides if you don't mind me asking ?


5K w/Uber.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

It took me 7 months to get 500 rated trips and 8 months to get my 2 1*'s so I am guessing 7-8 months after spring break ends i may get rid of my 1 star's. However sadly that will eliminate my coveted 2* that I am so proud of. In 3 weeks of spring break I went from 4.97 to 4.92. Basically took last week off so let the slide begin again this week.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I really want to be part of the no one star club. So I've contacted Uber, and asked them to take all three of my one stars, and add that to my 2 star rating, and turn those all into a five-star. They said that I am a highly valued driver, and they would get back to me.


----------



## OP-Matt (Apr 18, 2018)

Darn. I could have joined a few days ago...but I picked up a random 1-star over the weekend sometime. I wouldn’t care except I can’t think of a single ride that went poorly in the slightest. Perhaps it was one of the several times I politely denied the aux cord to one of the entitled paxholes... 

Still in search of the coveted 2-star.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have 3 one star ratings. I dropped it down to just the week before last, but I just got 2 new fresh ones. One was seemingly random... the other was accompanied with a complaint about the *MUSIC *lol.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> I got a new 1* a couple of days ago with a generic note about my driving. @@@@ing Gen Z with no drivers license critiquing someone who has been driving since 1975 with no accidents or tickets. (And Uber takes the side of the passenger anyway)


I got accidents and tickets but one of my most frequent compliments is "good driving". Perception is reality


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a spotless driving record after driving this and larger trucks for 9 years.










What's Ubers shiny ratings and no 1 stars gonna do for me? I chose who to bend over for.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I can really, really, really go out in a blaze of glory! I've got a long way to fall.


Hmmm where have we heard that before? ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

1 star serves its purpose. I was deactivated with a 4.94, but while I was driving, any ride not worth it got 1 star. Also any time my rating went down also got one star. Almost immediately my earnings and ratings skyrocketed, all due to the 1 star concept. Had I not been hit 3 times in 3 months I would still be doing it.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> 1 star serves its purpose. I was deactivated with a 4.94, but while I was driving, any ride not worth it got 1 star. Also any time my rating went down also got one star. Almost immediately my earnings and ratings skyrocketed, all due to the 1 star concept. Had I not been hit 3 times in 3 months I would still be doing it.


Why did you get deactivated?

Can you elaborate on how exactly 1 starring increases profits?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> Why did you get deactivated?
> 
> Can you elaborate on how exactly 1 starring increases profits?


I was hit 3 times in 3 months. One by a young girl which they ruled me at fault. Wrong place wrong time.

1 star exponentially increases profits by insuring you won't get the same bad ride twice. Sure its the same as 3 star so just do a 3 star then no difference. Increases the quality of pings by gradually weeding out undesirable unprofitable rides.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> 1 star exponentially increases profits by insuring you won't get the same bad ride twice. Sure its the same as 3 star so just do a 3 star then no difference. Increases the quality of pings by gradually weeding out undesirable unprofitable rides


Agree 100%. I would rather sit in a parking lot and look at my phone (as I am doing now) than spend 15 minutes and 5 miles of time and resources to earn $3.75. 1 starring blocks a future match with that pax.

Occasionally the pax tips in the app and I am bummed that I just blocked a tipper, but those instances are rare. I assume that no one will tip on Uber. Usually I am right.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I don't know about uber but lyft you have 24 hours to change the rating. I would rate all $3 rides low and go back and revise anyone who tips with a 5 star.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I was hit 3 times in 3 months. One by a young girl which they ruled me at fault. Wrong place wrong time.
> 
> 1 star exponentially increases profits by insuring you won't get the same bad ride twice. Sure its the same as 3 star so just do a 3 star then no difference. Increases the quality of pings by gradually weeding out undesirable unprofitable rides.


Damn man...before you wrote that I thought 1 starring a bunch of people made UL pay you more to quell your wrath and stop you from tanking their precious pax...so I 1-3 starred all my pax today! Dozens of them. They all did something wrong and deserved it, I'm just usually very cool. Got paid the same but it was still an illuminating experience. Was helluva fun, would do again! All pax will get their come-upins until they learn that they have 0 rights. ZERO. The options are: find my car and then shutup and take a ride or get cancelled/reported/1 starred. I took this job to network with affluent business people in pursuit of my greater agenda not to teach a bunch of $3 morons how life works! Unfortunately the companies are skewing my ratio in the bad the direction. I intend to continue fighting back until they send me the pax I deserve and will accept all pro tips


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I just now eliminated my last one star off my 500 rated trips average. Since I drive part-time, it took probably 9 to 12 months to get rid of it.
> 
> So I'm launching the zero 1 star club! The rules for membership are simply:
> 
> ...


Oh man M.T.
You are such a brown-noser!
????


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I currently have four 1-star ratings. This is one of the actual hazards of late night driving. I know who gave each and why. I gave each of them a 1 as well. I have no issue trading 1-star ratings with a pax. My ratings are just fine. I do not stress over my ratings. I have in the past and it was pointless and needless. I do, however, protect my ratings by not picking up from certain locales such as colleges and bars frequented by college kids. And I don't pick up 5's or those below 4.8ish.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> 1 star serves its purpose. I was deactivated with a 4.94, but while I was driving, any ride not worth it got 1 star. Also any time my rating went down also got one star. Almost immediately my earnings and ratings skyrocketed, all due to the 1 star concept. Had I not been hit 3 times in 3 months I would still be doing it.


What?



DexNex said:


> That's cute. I'll be inside the roped-off VIP section if you need me.
> 
> View attachment 306988


OMG folks, we have another Brown-Noser among us!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> ... So I'm launching the zero 1 star club!


Where's the fine print detailing membership benefits?


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

Once in a while you get shown the light - in the strangest of places - if you look at it right........


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Within a month, I went from 4.91 to 4.86, with only a few rides. Mostly 5*, but one 1* and two 4*. 4* crack me up! 
I was worried about the rating at first, but then after reading comments from the "old drivers", and realizing i can't control what the rider says or thinks, My only concern is to safely get from Point A to Point B and what goes on in my vehicle. If Uber doesn't think this is what counts, I don't know what else I can do.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

only roughly 450 more rated rides and I'll be eligible for this club!

Does it come with a free salad bar? I love me some free salad bar!


----------

